# Einsteigerfreundliches Allround-Talent gesucht - HILFE!!



## mischabaerle92 (22. März 2019)

Hallo Mädels, 

ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich so überhaupt keinen Plan von Fahrrädern / MTB´s habe und durch die Informationsflut im Internet langsam gar nichts mehr blicke 

Ich komme eigtl. aus dem Lager der Läufer (Halbmarathon / Marathon) und habe mich spontan zu einem Triathlon angemeldet. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich schwimmen hasse, habe ich auch kein (vernünftiges) Fahrrad. Die letzten Jahre nutze ich gelegentlich die locker 20 Jahre alte Gurke von meinem Papa, ist irgend n Fully von Merida, Rahmen viel zu groß, Schaltung funktioniert auch nur noch sporadisch  Ich krieg da natürlich Rückenschmerzen und der Spaßfaktor hält sich in Grenzen. 

Für den Anfang / den Triathlon suche ich einen Drahtesel, mit dem ich auch im Alltag was anfangen kann.. also mal in die Stadt fahren, Touren bis 100km am Stück über Wald- und Wiesenwege, Schotter, bergauf und ab, den einen oder anderen kleinen Hüpfer bis 30cm, .. 

Ich bin 1,72m groß, wiege 60kg, Innenbeinlänge 85cm. 

Ich habe an ein "rennlastiges" Hardtail gedacht.. 
Macht ein spezielles Ladybike Sinn für mich? Oder tuts ein "unisex" genauso? So wie ich das verstehe, sind die Frauenmodelle speziell für eine geringere Körpergröße konzipiert? 

Ich werden morgen auf jedenfall zum Fahrradhändler fahren, mich beraten lassen und ein bisschen was ausprobieren. Ganz ohne Plan möchte ich da aber nicht aufschlagen... 
Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben würdet, gerne auch Marken- und/oder Modellvorschläge, auf was ich achten sollte..
Ein konkreten Budget habe ich nicht, mir ist ein gutes P/L Verhältnis wichtig, ich nehm auch gern ein PASSENDES Gebrauchtes.. 

Danke schon mal vorab & denkt dran, bald ist Wochenende 

LG Michaela


----------



## lucie (22. März 2019)

mischabaerle92 schrieb:


> *1. *Ich habe an ein "rennlastiges" Hardtail gedacht..
> *2. *Macht ein spezielles Ladybike Sinn für mich? Oder tuts ein "unisex" genauso? So wie ich das verstehe, sind die Frauenmodelle speziell für eine geringere Körpergröße konzipiert?
> 
> *3. *Ich werden morgen auf jedenfall zum Fahrradhändler fahren, mich beraten lassen und ein bisschen was ausprobieren. Ganz ohne Plan möchte ich da aber nicht aufschlagen...
> ...




*1. *Dazu würde ich Dir auch raten - bei Deiner Körpergröße entweder ein 650B oder durchaus auch ein 29er Race HT.
*2. *Nein. Bei Deiner Größe bedarf es keiner "speziellen Frauengeometrie" - ist sowieso Unsinn, die Geo muss einfach passen.
*3. *Genau richtig - erst einmal zu sämtlichen Bikehändlern in der Nähe, auf alle Bikes setzen und proberollen, die in Frage kommen könnten.
*4. *Keine vorschnellen Entscheidungen treffen!!! Erst einmal Informationen sammeln, abwägen und hier einfach weiter fragen. 
Es könnte für Deinen benannten Einsatzzweck auch ein sogenanntes Gravelbike in Frage kommen. Kann man gut auf Straßen, Feld- und Waldwegen und auf Gepäcktouren nutzen. Macht wirklich Spass. Durch die mögliche breitere Bereifung sind diese Bikes auch gut noch im Gelände fahrbar, ohne dabei auf eine sportliche Sitzhaltung und eben den Komfort verzichten zu müssen. Diese Bikes verfügen meist über einen Rennlenker, ein gerader geht natürlich auch.
Da die Gravelbikes über eine Starrgabel verfügen, bleiben sie auch noch sehr wartungsarm. Bei einem Race HT hast Du zumindest eine Federgabel, die zusätzliche Wartung erfordert.

Wenn Dir eine Federung an der Front wichtig ist, dann ein Race HT. Wenn nicht, dann durchaus auch ein Gravelbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischabaerle92 (22. März 2019)

Ich war heute im ersten Fahrradladen und habe drei Hardtails von Cube probiert. 
Das Cube Access ws Race hat mir eigtl am besten gefallen, ich konnte super bequem sitzen, hab mich nicht so auseinander gezerrt gefühlt. 
Mit dem Reaction c:62 pro Carbon bin ich direkt wie ein Flummi durch die Gegend gehüpft, richtig geiles Teil, allerdings sass ich nicht so bequem wie auf dem Access und die "einseitige" Schaltung fand ich grausig. 
Das dritte war direkt raus. 
Was sagt ihr denn zu dem Access?


----------



## crashtest212 (23. März 2019)

das access ist ein einsteigerrad ,allerdings keines wenns um die schaltung geht,da es mit 3x10 gängen aufwändiger ist,die schaltung zu bedienen .
das sind 2x11 gang besser,aber auch teurer i d  anschaffung, also 1200 wird das rad schon kosten
um so rennnlastiger wie du schreibst desto ungemütlicher wird das ganze zum sitzen,da gehts eher um den krafteintrag ins rad
da ist ein gerader rücken gefragt,den man am anfang nicht aufbringen kann,deswegen hocken die leute auch immer drauf wie ,,naja 
dann andet das volle oberkörpergewicht auf den griffen ohne dass der rumpf was stützt und los gehts mit den handproblemen.

800€ is klar verständlich als angenehme schmerzgrenze,aber 1800 müsssens auch nicht sein
schau dich weiter um
und lass dich nicht bequatschen dass man da alles ändern kann...sollt schon annähernd passen wenn du drauf sitzt


----------

